# Renouncing the devil at baptism



## Pergamum

It appears that renouncing the devil was a common practice prior to baptism in the early church.


Does anyone have more info on this, when this practice began and why we don't do it now?


----------



## jogri17

I don't know either or but I'm curious to know where you read or heard this?


----------



## Berean

I remember this from when I was Roman Catholic. I believe it is still done today.



> According to the Roman Ritual, at present in use, three questions are to be addressed to the person to be baptized, as follows: "Dost thou renounce Satan? and all his works? and all his pomps?" To each of these interrogation the person, or the sponsor in his name, replies: "I do renounce". The practice of demanding and making this formal renunciation seems to go back to the very beginnings of organized Christian worship. Tertullian among the Latins and St. Basil among the Greeks are at one in reckoning it as a usage which, although not explicitly warranted in the Scriptures, is nevertheless consecrated by a venerable tradition.



More here...


CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Baptismal Vows


----------



## Pergamum

It was a fairly common practice.

Check Ambrose, _The Sacraments_, 1:5, and Chrsostom's _Baptismal Catecheses_. Page 181 of Stander and Louw's _Baptism in the Early Church_ states:



> Some writers such as Tertullian, Hippolytus and Cyril, also relate how exorcism, annointing with oil and laying on of hands accompanied the baptismal event, in order to denounce the devil and to partake of the Holy Spirit




I haven't even asked about pre-baptismal exorcism yet. Also, a great many of the church fathers mention Thrice-Baptism as well (immerison in the name of the Father, then again in the name of the Son, and then a third time in the name of the Holy Spirit.

Also, from the _Didache_ on, there are also many references to pre-baptimsal fasting as well (7,4).



In short, the baptismal practices of the ancient church seem very different from our own, mode being only one sub-topic in a long list of differences.


----------



## FCC

I have noted that as well Pergamum. As I read the early Church fathers I noted the difference in baptismal practice, which is extensive. It appears they gave it much more time and examination than we do in our day. This is again by passing the different modes and other differences. It made me stop and ponder my own baptism and lack of meditation on it!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Pergamum said:


> It appears that renouncing the devil was a common practice prior to baptism in the early church.


I thought the act of baptism itself was of this nature inherently.


----------



## Pergamum

Benjamin; It seems not to many in the early church, and so extra rites were added.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Pergamum said:


> Benjamin; It seems not to many in the early church, and so extra rites were added.


This causes me to wonder if some did not see Baptism as Baptism into Christ, or if they simply did not deduce that the act of Baptism into Christ is a renouncing of the Devil.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Pergamum said:


> Benjamin; It seems not to many in the early church, and so extra rites were added.


This causes me to wonder if some did not see Baptism as Baptism into Christ, or if they simply did not deduce that the act of Baptism into Christ is a renouncing of the Devil.


----------



## Jack K

It's still done in some circles, especially more liturgical churches. The PCA Church Order includes a note that the minister is supposed to explain, at baptism, that the rite includes renouncing the devil. And I recall a line to that effect being used in the questions asked at adult baptisms when I was in a PCA church.


----------



## Stargazer65

I remember it being asked at Roman Catholic baptisms as a child. It was asked of adut converts. I can't imagine why and how it originated though.


----------



## Unoriginalname

The only reason I know that some traditions ask the participant or family to renounce Satan is because of the Godfather. But seriously I wonder if the renouncing Satan component comes from a superstition that Satan is basically the god of evil. I know many speak of the devil as if he is the only reason they sin, forgetting the evil in themselves.


----------



## Grimmson

Pergamum,
Like always, I seem to be busy, but without going into much detail the earliest mention of the devil or the exorcism thereof in baptism that I have on file comes from Cyprian (3rd cen.), “ In baptism the devil is driven out by the faith of the believer, and he comes back if that faith of the individual should fail.” -- Letter 75.16. Also see p.402, vol. 5, of the ANF for a different translation. Regarding the chrism, see Letter 69. 

Also, I think Origen (3rd cen.) said something about renouncing the devil at or before baptism in a homily on Numbers, but I can’t say where off the top of my head. I don’t have a file on this issue on my computer and for that I apologize. But that should lead someone on here in the right direction if they want to look for that citation.

It becomes even more explicit in the fourth century with Cyril of Jerusalem and reflected by the Constitutions of the Holy Apostles, see Book 7.40.


----------



## Phil D.

The first explicit mention of renouncing Satan in baptism is in Tertullian's _Soldiers' Chaplet_ (3; c.200 AD), which would indicate that the practice must have originated no later than sometime in the 2nd century. Most early Lutheran liturgies included such renouncements as well (e.g. Luther's so-called _Flood Prayer_). In the Reformed sphere, Martin Bucer spoke favorably of the practice (_De Regno Christi_, 5), and it has been part of the Anglican liturgy from the beginning (_BCP_, _Public Baptism of Infants_).


----------



## Pergamum

Thanks.


So, is this renunciation something which should be more explicit in our own churches' baptisms?


----------



## SolaScriptura

All I know is that whenever I think about renouncing the devil at baptism I'm drawn to recall that great climactic scene from the Godfather... where Michael is renouncing the devil even as he's having his men dispose of his enemies. What a great bit of cinematography!


----------



## Grimmson

Phil D. said:


> The first explicit mention of renouncing Satan in baptism is in Tertullian's _Soldiers' Chaplet_ (3; c.200 AD), which would indicate that the practice must have originated no later than sometime in the 2nd century. Most early Lutheran liturgies included such renouncements as well (e.g. Luther's so-called _Flood Prayer_). In the Reformed sphere, Martin Bucer spoke favorably of the practice (_De Regno Christi_, 5), and it has been part of the Anglican liturgy from the beginning (_BCP_, _Public Baptism of Infants_).



Here the Tertullian qoute:


> To deal with this matter briefly, I shall begin with baptism. When we are going to enter the water, but a little before, in the presence of the congregation and under the hand of the president, we solemnly profess that we disown the devil, and his pomp, and his angels. Hereupon we are thrice immersed, making a somewhat ampler pledge than the Lord has appointed in the Gospel. Then when we are taken up (as new-born children), we taste first of all a mixture of milk and honey, and from that day we refrain from the daily bath for a whole week. We take also, in congregations before daybreak, and from the hand of none but the presidents, the sacrament of the Eucharist, which the Lord both commanded to be eaten at meal-times, and enjoined to be taken by all alike.


 From the ANF collection.


----------

